# 2 general food questions



## Big-DC (Nov 24, 2009)

Whats the cheapest meat to buy ?,

also what is a cottage cheese replacement ? i keep buying it but not eating it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would probably say chicken is the cheapest, or possibly turkey, I don't think there is another cheese, if it is for bedtime then you might have to get some casein protein or use whey and slow it down with a spoon of olive oil...


----------

